
Words in Other Languages with No Direct English Equivalent - ColinWright
http://twistedsifter.com/2014/05/words-with-no-direct-english-equivalent/
======
bediger4000
Ha ha! Most amusing!

But what about the other way around? That is, words in english with no direct
foreign language equivalent. That, too, would be of some psycho-linguistic
interest.

Also, what about words or categories of words missing in English and all other
languages? For instance, there's no single english word for "the person who
names artificial flavors". Which engineer or marketeer designated that weird
artificial candy flavor as "watermelon"? It bears only the faintest of
semblance to watermelon-the-fruit. So, who decided, what do we call that job?
I presume Yupik, Inuit, Japanese, Maori, German, Spanish and Mahashtri don't
have that word, but it would take a far smarter person than me to be sure.

------
jcr
I should know this word:

    
    
      Tsundoku (Japanese)
      The act of leaving a book unread after buying it. Typically
      piling it up together with other such unread books.
    

Oh that's never happened to me before... And I would have know this word if I
had only read the book I bought on learning Japanese.

BTW, excellent artwork.

